# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Undesirable Infill Layer

## BioEng1919

Printer: Qidi X Plus; Slicer: Simplify 3D: Filament: PLA CAD: solidworks

In the attached picture you can see where the layer over the infill is not going all they way up to the perimeter of the print.  The gaps left are for vertical walls that are then outlined and built up over the infill.  I would prefer the walls be build on top of the layer, so I would like for it to extend all the way to the initial perimeter of the print.  Printing it in the current fashion leaves the base of the walls looking messy.

I am not sure if this is a solution that involves slicer setting or a design situation.  I modeled this in solidworks with basic extrude boss/base withe walls being extruded from the frontal plane first and then the base being extruded from the bottom surface of the wall upwards 7mm.

I appreciate any advice and if anymore information or pictures are needed I can supply them.

----------


## BioEng1919

For anyone reading this I believe I found a few workarounds.  One is to just increase the infill density.  This can be done for the entire object or if your slicer allows for multiple processes than you can change infill percentages at specific heights.  The other way to to create a process at the specific height and tell the printer to create a layer.

----------

